# The Witcher auf Netflix: Kinderschauspieler übernimmt ebenfalls Rolle von Geralt



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Kinderschauspieler übernimmt ebenfalls Rolle von Geralt*

						In der kommenden Netflix-Serie zur Romanreihe The Witcher übernimmt eigentlich Henry Cavill die Rolle von Geralt von Riva. Jetzt wurde durch eine Rollenbeschreibung auf IMDB bekannt, dass ein Kinderdarsteller den jungen Geralt ebenfalls verkörpern wird.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Kinderschauspieler übernimmt ebenfalls Rolle von Geralt*


----------



## Bevier (13. August 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kinderschauspieler übernimmt ebenfalls Rolle von Geralt*



> Frühe Bedenken, ob er wirklich der passende Darsteller für diese Rolle sei, waren schnell passé.



Äh, nö? Es gibt immer noch viele Bedenken, ausser bei einigen wenigen Ja-Sagern, die sowieso alles bejubeln, selbst GoT Staffel 8 großaritg fanden...

In den kurzen Szenen aus dem Trailer kann niemand viel ableiten, schon garnicht wie überzeugend er als ein Hexer mittleren Alters rüberkommt. Aber das wurde hier schon oft genug diskutiert.


----------

